# Any late 90's Campione de Italia owners out there??



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

I am going to look at a late 90's Bianchi Campione de Italia this weekend. Was hoping there might be someone on the forum that owns (or owned) a 96 to 98 model. Pictures of it look decent for the age. Anyway, I am interested in how this bike rides....especially on longer, 50 to over 100 mile day trips. It is celeste with the sweet lugged steel I desire. Any comments on the bike are appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

O.K.--I'm not sure exactly when Bianchi went from lugged frames to TIG-welded; the oldest catalog I have is from '99, and there are no lugs to be seen. Maybe someone else here actually knows, but I'd be just a bit dubious about the age of the bike. If it's straight, un-dinged and rust-free and the seller is asking a decent price, I wouldn't let the precise vintage stop me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I looked at the picture of the bike again and while none of the shots are all that clear I am fairly certain that I can make out lugs at the head tube and the seat tube/tob tube. Components appear to be Campy Mirage, Ofmega Vantage crankset, Modolo Mach 1 brake calipers, and Ambrosio rims. I am not too concerned about the vintage, just wanted a frame that I would enjoy.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

This may be too late to help you out, but I have a 1997 CDI which I bought in San Antonio, TX in Oct. 1997.

I now ride 150-350 miles per week, some of which are commuting miles. However, until last October, I didn't really have much chance to use it (maybe 300-400 miles?), so I'm kind of a newbie.

I really can't give an authoritative opinion on how it rides, as I've never ridden any other frame to compare it with. 

I have done a few 50+ mile rides on roads in VERY good condition (but FLAT and BORING ) here in Virgina Beach (compared to the roads that I rode $100-$250-ish bikes as a teenager in PA), and didn't feel bad- but for all I know, maybe a newer aluminum (b-u-z-z) or carbon frame would've felt different, for better or worse. 

Any questions you'd like to ask someone who's NOT selling their bike, fire away.


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks for the reply. I went out a looked the bike over. It was too small, but I wish I had bought it anyway because it was a very sweet bike for the money. However, it is gone now!


----------

